# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تاثیر نمره انضباط ؟؟!!

## امیرر

سلام 
مسئولین مدرسه ما جدیدا خیلی برای انضباط تهدید میکنن که نمره کم میکنیم و تو آینده برا دانشگاه و استخدامتون مشکل پیش میاد.
راست میگن؟ 
سال سومم من و یه مقدار نمره کم دارم احتمالا .
خواهشا کسایی که اطلاع دارن فقط بگن .
ممنون

----------


## Pourya.sh

آره بنظرم همه انضباطشون بیست میگیرن عده کمی هستن که اونام برا شغل دچار مشکل شاید بشن شاااید 
موفق باشی 
اذیتم نکن دی

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام 
> مسئولین مدرسه ما جدیدا خیلی برای انضباط تهدید میکنن که نمره کم میکنیم و تو آینده برا دانشگاه و استخدامتون مشکل پیش میاد.
> راست میگن؟ 
> سال سومم من و یه مقدار نمره کم دارم احتمالا .
> خواهشا کسایی که اطلاع دارن فقط بگن .
> ممنون


تاثیری فکر نکنم داشته باشه
ولی خب بچه خوبی باشی بهتره :Yahoo (5):

----------


## امیرر

> تاثیری فکر نکنم داشته باشه
> ولی خب بچه خوبی باشی بهتره


ما خوبیم خدایی 
ولی اینا خیلی سخت میگیرن .
جدی تاثیری نداره؟

----------


## Pourya.sh

من که میگم داره شنیدم 
ولی شنیدن که بود مانند دیدن؟

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

سلام
قبل از زدن تایپیک ابتدا جستجو کنید
تایپک های مشابه

آیاانضباط تاثیری داره؟
تاثیر انضباط

سوالی بازهم داشتید در همان تایپیک ها بپرسید

تایپیک بسته

----------

